# selling childrens toys



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi lumber jocks. I am thinking about selling childrens toys and my question is if you ever sold children toys how did they sell and what sold the best. And I realize if I make childrens toys I have to do all of the saftey things and everything else that goes along with it. But my main question is if you make or have made kids toys and you sold them how did they sell and what toys sold the most. Any comments will be helpful.


----------



## Spofeo (May 20, 2012)

Dont have a answer for you yet Nate, but i will follow this thread with great intrest


----------



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

I used to go to craft fairs and sell toys. Lots of cars and trucks, doll beds etc.

However, it is my understanding that the Federal Government in it's infinite wisdom has some fairly new rules about having your toys tested for lead at a pretty high cost. They did not make any provision for small crafts people. I don't know where you would go to check it out. But I would before starting selling.

Domer


----------



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

Look at Consumer Safety Commission for more information. It looks like they have softened the rules some but still it looks like you have to register with them.

Hope this helps.

Domer


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Don't put any finish on them! If you do, you have submit them for testing before they will get approved for sale to children.Lots of red tape…..........Jim


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have sold lots of toys. (Hundreds) Rubber band shooters sell best along with other toy guns. Toddlers toys sell well also. Mass produce them and sell them cheaply and you can make good $ late in the year. I found that critters with wheels sell best, I made turtles, rabbits, whales and ducks. Ducks sell best. The one inch wheel size appeal to adults,(the ones with the money) and larger toys (1 1/2" wheels) appeal to the kids more. I displayed the toys on very low tables so the kids could access them easily. I had a hard time selling toy cars, boats and trucks but airplanes sell well. I sold them for as little as $5 each. It is very fun to see the kids eyes light up with all the toys to choose from.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Domer said it all:
my woodworker club made hundreds of toys for needy chirldren for christmas and the fed regulations were prohibitive and the liability problems were too great to continue..
lead paint. small parts that kids would,could swallow etc.
sad but true.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

http://www.cpsc.gov/about/cpsia/smbus/manufacturers.html BTW, here's the safety regs. They're not that bad. 

From my experience, kids (and their parents) LOVE anything customised. I make nameplates and children love them, parents love them. But anything with specific choices for the kids always goes over really well.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

I make and sell childrens items full time. Do not let the regs scare you away. Have proof where that shows where the finishes are made. You can ask the manufacturers for their CPSIA certificates. With this information, you have all you need to be legal. You do not have to carry the info with you to every show, just have to be able to have it available within a day or two.

As far as small pieces go, I make sure that none of my pieces are small enough to be a choking hazard. It's the right thing to do and is easy to solve during the design process. You can have small parts on the toys but they should not come off with normal play.


----------



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for all of the comments it really helps. I got a lot of ideas of what sells and what to make. Thanks


----------

